# Roadmaster head badge



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 22, 2018)

Looking for a cheap Roadmaster head badge for a women's 1940 , correct would be great but doesn't have to be as I'm not sure which one it would have anyway


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 22, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1942-roadmaster-parts.144809/


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 25, 2018)

I sold that one, but I still have two of them with screws. One is posted here for sale


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 25, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Looking for a cheap Roadmaster head badge for a women's 1940 , correct would be great but doesn't have to be as I'm not sure which one it would have anyway
> 
> View attachment 923501



I still have another one, I will post the pictures tonight


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 25, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Looking for a cheap Roadmaster head badge for a women's 1940 , correct would be great but doesn't have to be as I'm not sure which one it would have anyway
> 
> View attachment 923501




The bad looking one is 20$ shipped.
The nicer one is 30$ shipped


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 25, 2018)

Me again,  the nice one was sold on e.b.a.y.
Available only the not nice looking one.


----------

